

Disco Slideshow: Crazy Musical eCards (from Music Hack Day NYC) - blakejennelle
http://www.discoslideshow.com

======
bsstoner
more info on what this is here: [http://www.blakejennelle.com/2011/02/disco-
slideshow-crazy-m...](http://www.blakejennelle.com/2011/02/disco-slideshow-
crazy-musical-ecards)

